# Tweety my 2 months and a half cockatiel.



## od94 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey guys! 

I FINALLY found a great young Cockatiel! I introduce to you tweety my 2months and a half cockatiel.

He is very cute and cuddly! it's his first day with me and he doesn't mind staying all day on my shoulder,doing stuff with my hair lol and asking for cuddling..

he is the best thing ever

here is a pic of him:

hebergeur dimage


hebergement image
and a video: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcKHwVRdU1g
any idea if male or female? may I say a male? Will he turn grey at 7months old when he molts? or this pearl effect will stay??


Thanks guys! I will post updates every day about us!
For the first month even more I will only work for developing our relation and understand his body language 


she is right now on my shoulder taking a nap. such cute birds earl:


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

If s/he's male his pearling will fade after his first moult. It might take a while to become noticeable but it will start to go around that time. If s/he is female, the pearling will stay the same. But you'll probably be able to tell the sex before then from behaviour, though it's not always an accurate way of telling.
Have you thought of DNA sexing? It doesn't cost much and you can do it a few ways. 

S/he is very cute!!! Congratulations on you're new baby!


----------



## od94 (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank you for your reply 
I thought about DNA,but the problem is that I live in Lebanon,and I can barely find a vet for birds(Avian) I suppose I am gonna wait few months,that is not going to change anything,I will love him no matter what he/she iss!!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Your bird is still too young to sex. Usually birds start to display sex related behaviors around 6 months of age. And, if your bird is a cock, it will loses its pearls. If it's a hen, it will keep them. 

And no, your bird will not turn gray. It's a cinnamon, so it's always going to stay a cinnamon  Extreme baby cuteness!


----------



## od94 (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank you for your reply and help! 
I am thinking to add a second cockatiel for the one i have but i am afraid that if i do, the bond between us wil be weaker,what do you think? Thankss and have a nice day!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

What an absolute darling!  I love the second pic, where it looks like a beaky kiss going on,


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Adorable cinnamon  such sweet cuddles going on there!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Awww, such a sweet baby


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Form a strong Bond with tweety before introducing a second bird and you should be ok. You can also use the time you need to quarantine the second bird to build a relationship with them away from tweety


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

What a beautiful bird! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Aww so cute he looks just like my new tiel Loki my first tiel Rocko we have a strong bond and Rocko is more interested in me than Loki lol.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Heres a pic of Loki and Rocko together he looks so like yours well they are both cinnamon pearl.


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

Congratulations! What a beautiful bird. Love the coloring!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Tweety is lovely! Welcome to TC - X x


----------



## od94 (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys for your message! <3 
Tweety is doing great! But unfortunately since that video was taken,he doesn't let me to cuddle him anymore,he just run when I try to do it or turn to warn me,otherwise he is really great stand on my shoulder play with my hair,and my facial hair.. lol he is really funny and takes napes while making sure he is laying on my neck.He is also doing something new,he is nipping and biting everything he can! wow! lol papers,wires,cables,keyboards,anything ...lol.. I am taking care to remove anything that can present for him a danger. 


image gratuite

Also today I was eating cornflakes he precipitated to join me and eat with me haha so lovely this bird...(the corn flakes is the normal one,no added flavors.. I only let him to eat a bit not too much.. I noticed that when I am eating something he is interested into tasting it.Few days ago he was refusing to eat his boiled rice,lentils... So I ate in front of him a bit of them,and surprise he was directly interested into eating his food! 
here is a video :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6KO-h6iO0Q&feature=youtu.be


For the cuddling thing,do you think when he will trust me and bond with me he will let me cuddle him again??

Thanks guys!!

EDIT: he is cuddly again lol!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRLkIe5oWFI&feature=youtu.be&html5=1


----------

